# Is LTR at college now??



## Shanghai (Sep 3, 2010)

Has our Stephen started classes yet??

I hope you are settled in and things are going well for you.

Good Luck!!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, he's up in Niagara at this point. I'm not sure if he's actually settled in, as any Freshman always needs a bit of time to settle into the new routine that is college.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 4, 2010)

LTR tweeted that it was "cool". Just wait until winter comes - and it will be *COLD*!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 4, 2010)

I am indeed up here at Niagara. Last week marked the first full week of classes. Everything is going well up here. The heatwave that gripped the area finally ended today and instead of being 90 like it was yesterday the high will be a crisp 64.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 4, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Last week marked the first full week of classes.


Which means this is the first weekend of the semester. Shouldn't you be out taking advantage of that 3:1 chick/dude ratio you told me about? On the other hand, with such favorable odds maybe you can just relax and let them come to YOU!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

He's probably across the river in Canada chasing the Canadian women who are much friendlier than the New York ones! ^_^ Could also be with his buddies figuring out how they can go over the falls and survive since college freshmen are both young and daring! :giggle:

Seriously he did say that he will be in St. Louis for the Gathering so guess we'll get a full report of the early days @ college!


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 4, 2010)

Ah, college - I vaguely remember that from 45 years ago. There wasn't even any Amtrak, then, either.


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 4, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> Ah, college - I vaguely remember that from 45 years ago. There wasn't even any Amtrak, then, either.


Aloha

I remember College fairly well, but that was because I worked in Disneyland to pay for it and majored in theater. While there was no Amtrak there was Route 66 which I drove coat to coast just before college.


----------



## MrFSS (Sep 4, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, college - I vaguely remember that from 45 years ago. There wasn't even any Amtrak, then, either.
> ...


That would be tough to do - Route 66 runs from Chicago to California.


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 4, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > MrFSS said:
> ...


Aloha

Well I did drive from CT to LA, but you are correct, part of the drive was on something else as I do remember the one error I made with the AAA trip tickets got me on 66 going east for a bit. Went about a mile before the road ended, reversed back and found the second route 66 sign going west. What a trip 4.5 days of seeing the country.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! I've already made some memories and already gotten shaken down by border patrol :lol: Can't wait to see everyone at the gathering.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 20, 2010)

You in college scares me. But at least you're not in New Jersey anymore.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 27, 2010)

LTR,

Have a great Freshman year. Enjoy the college experience because it sure seems to go fast!

Dave


----------

